# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  گناه نکرده ای به نام ایرانی بودن!! (من باب تغییر کنکور)

## s_hosein_p

سلام رفقا،
سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
سلامت آزمون و عدالت کجاس؟؟
دیگه واقعا مغزم قفل شده و زجر میکشم

کاش لاقل این کنکور رو ازمون نمیگرفتن
کااااش..

----------


## Kiard

خیلی خودتو اذیت نکن 
شرایط تا بوده برای همه بد بوده 
نمیتونی یکم فشار بیاری به خودت برای ۱۴۰۱ بخونی؟
یه رفیق نظام جدیدی پیدا کن که واقعا بخواد قبول شه کم کمش کمکت که میتونه بکنه 
عمومی ها رو خودت مدد کن 
اختصاصی ها رو هم هنوز که تابستونه ویدیو ببین جلو بیفتی بیای رو غلتک 

میتونی؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> خیلی خودتو اذیت نکن 
> شرایط تا بوده برای همه بد بوده 
> نمیتونی یکم فشار بیاری به خودت برای ۱۴۰۱ بخونی؟
> یه رفیق نظام جدیدی پیدا کن که واقعا بخواد قبول شه کم کمش کمکت که میتونه بکنه 
> عمومی ها رو خودت مدد کن 
> اختصاصی ها رو هم هنوز که تابستونه ویدیو ببین جلو بیفتی بیای رو غلتک 
> 
> میتونی؟


متاسفانه نمیتونم 401 شرکت کنم به دلیل نظام وظیفه

----------


## _Joseph_

> متاسفانه نمیتونم 401 شرکت کنم به دلیل نظام وظیفه


*تا 1403 کلی وقت داری بشین تشریحی عالی بخون برو دیپلم نظام جدید بگیر 
بعدش هم کنکورت رو بده*

----------


## Adame khob

> سلام رفقا،
> سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
> توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
> و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
> تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
> حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
> عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
> گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
> الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
> ...


تو دوران خدمت نمیشه کنکور داد ؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *تا 1403 کلی وقت داری بشین تشریحی عالی بخون برو دیپلم نظام جدید بگیر 
> بعدش هم کنکورت رو بده*


اره پاییز 402 خدمتم تمومه باید خرداد امتحان بدم تیر کنکور گمونم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> تو دوران خدمت نمیشه کنکور داد ؟


نه متاسفانه با شرایط من چون من تحصیلمو تو کارشناسی تموم کردم اگر انصراف میدادم میشد

----------


## روژبین

هنوز که چیزی قطعی نشده

----------


## Adame khob

> نه متاسفانه با شرایط من چون من تحصیلمو تو کارشناسی تموم کردم اگر انصراف میدادم میشد


اگه رشتتون تجربیه و شرایط سنیشو دارید نمیتونید از کارشناسی به پزشکی امتحان بدید

----------


## Dean

> *تا 1403 کلی وقت داری بشین تشریحی عالی بخون برو دیپلم نظام جدید بگیر 
> بعدش هم کنکورت رو بده*


اون مگه برای ۴۰۴ نیست؟! برای ۴۰۳ نیازی به دیپلم جدید نیست. 
هر چند که من هنوز میگم صبر داشته باشید این مصوبه اجرایی نمیشه با این همه مخالفت.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> اگه رشتتون تجربیه و شرایط سنیشو دارید نمیتونید از کارشناسی به پزشکی امتحان بدید


اون شرایطش از کنکورم سخت تره و نزدیک محال

----------


## s_hosein_p

> هنوز که چیزی قطعی نشده


جناب رییس جمهور نامحترم قبل رفتن ابلاغ کردن برای اجرا، مگر اینکه دیوان عدالت اداری مخالفت کنه که اونم امضایی جمع نشده براش

----------


## Amir_H80

> جناب رییس جمهور نامحترم قبل رفتن ابلاغ کردن برای اجرا، مگر اینکه دیوان عدالت اداری مخالفت کنه که اونم امضایی جمع نشده براش


یازدهمی ها (کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲) اصلا حواسشون نیست.
اصل کار اون ها هستن.
باید اونا امضا جمع کنند.

----------


## MYDR

> سلام رفقا،
> سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
> توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
> و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
> تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
> حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
> عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
> گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
> الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
> ...


سلام
 شاید این که بدونی من هم مثل تو هستم شاید از دردت کمی کم کنه !  
با تموم کردن دوره کارشناسی نرم افزار، به هزار بدبختی اومدم سرنوشتم رو عوض کنم ولی این از خدا بی خبرها برای منافع خودشون نابودمون کردن !
     حالا عربی خوندن و فارسی و زبان و.... عیبی نداره ! من میگم شاید چندماهی ازت رفته باشه ! این تیر خوردن نیست !
 تیر خوردن به مغز و جان آدمی اونجایی هست که بخواهی بجنبی وتلاش کنی بری دیپلم مجدد هم بگیری ! سوالات دیگه مثل قبل نیست و نمیشه به این راحتی ها معدل دیپلم بالای گرفت مثلا 19 20 بخواهی بگیری !
 فقط یک بار میتونی دیپلم بگیری و نهایتاً برای ترمیم معدل هم فقط یک بار میتونی اقدام کنی ! این هست که هرچقدر دست و پا هم بخوای بزنی فوقش 1 الی 2 بار فقط فرصت داری !

  اونها نیاز به قربانی کردن داشتن تا کارشون پیش بره ! که بگن ما قانون رو عوض کردیم و درست کردم و کنکور رو حذف کردیم و... ! 

تنها راه های باقی مونده برای امثال ما اعتراض و پیگیر بودن هست ! نه مثل بچه ها فقط حرف بزنیم چون دیگه سن و سالی ازمون گذشته باید به دنبال راه های مثل دیوان عدالت اداری بود.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام
>  شاید این که بدونی من هم مثل تو هستم شاید از دردت کمی کم کنه !  
> با تموم کردن دوره کارشناسی نرم افزار، به هزار بدبختی اومدم سرنوشتم رو عوض کنم ولی این از خدا بی خبرها برای منافع خودشون نابودمون کردن !
>      حالا عربی خوندن و فارسی و زبان و.... عیبی نداره ! من میگم شاید چندماهی ازت رفته باشه ! این تیر خوردن نیست !
>  تیر خوردن به مغز و جان آدمی اونجایی هست که بخواهی بجنبی وتلاش کنی بری دیپلم مجدد هم بگیری ! سوالات دیگه مثل قبل نیست و نمیشه به این راحتی ها معدل دیپلم بالای گرفت مثلا 19 20 بخواهی بگیری !
>  فقط یک بار میتونی دیپلم بگیری و نهایتاً برای ترمیم معدل هم فقط یک بار میتونی اقدام کنی ! این هست که هرچقدر دست و پا هم بخوای بزنی فوقش 1 الی 2 بار فقط فرصت داری !
> 
>   اونها نیاز به قربانی کردن داشتن تا کارشون پیش بره ! که بگن ما قانون رو عوض کردیم و درست کردم و کنکور رو حذف کردیم و... ! 
> 
> تنها راه های باقی مونده برای امثال ما اعتراض و پیگیر بودن هست ! نه مثل بچه ها فقط حرف بزنیم چون دیگه سن و سالی ازمون گذشته باید به دنبال راه های مثل دیوان عدالت اداری بود.


واقعا امیدی ندارم به بچه های کنکوری امروزی، خیال میکنن این طرح عالیه و حذف عمومی شادمانشون کرده مشاورا و موسسات هم لالمونی گرفتن چون میدونن دوجا میتونن بخورن جای یه جا
امیدوارم امضا جمع شه برای دیوان عدالت چون این مجلس که من دیدم ببو تز از این حرفاس

----------


## Beau

بچه ها انقدر حرص نخورید سر این 
انقدر این ناعادلانه است که اجرایی نمی شه
چند سال قبل دقیق نمی دونم فک کنم سال 90 اینا دکترا اینجوری بود که کنکور هیچ اثری نداشت فقط مصاحبه بود
الان 50 درصد شده کنکور 50 مصاحبه نمره هاش جمع می شه چون خیلی بی عدالتی شد
اینم همونه 
اگه می خواید درس بخونید شروع کنید

----------


## YasharUR

کنکور قماره 
فقط خودتت هم نیستی .یعنی باید صد تا دست دست به دست هم بدن که دستت به چیزی که میخوای بند شه 
شرایط روح و روان و جسمت تو طول سال سر جلسه  قانون های این شکلی و کوفت و زهـرمار دیگه 
دوستان هندونه ها رو دادن زیر دستت که اقا طول خدمت بخون ترمیم بده ال کن بل کن واقعیت اینکه اگه این جریان پیش بیاد که کنکور رو اون شکلی کنند
نمیگم نمیشه ولی واقعا یه مسیر پرفرسایش رو خواهی داشت که باید یه انگیزه و دلیل درست و حسابی پشتش بخوابه که دووم بیاری 
اول دو دوتا کن ببین که آدمشی یا نه .ببین میکشی یا نه 
خودشم نه از سر کل و منم منم و اینا که تو اون سن و سال نیستی .بحث ضریب هوشی هم به هیچ عنوان نمیکنم بحث خستگی و فرسایشی بودن کاره
بد دیدی اقا این کاره ای بشین ببین این زحمت رو بگذاری رو یه چیز دیگه چی میشه  بگذاری روی یه کار دیگه کدوم بازده بیشتری از نظر تایم(2 سال از اینجا تو بعد از ظهر های خدمتت تا 7 سال اونور دانشگاه تو مثلا پزشکی) و شرایط مالی واست میسازه 
چون احساس میکنم با این برنامه ریزی طول و طویلی که واسه 03 کردی داری تک بعدی نگاه میکنی
نگاهی که 99 درصد دارن سر فرهنگ خانواده ها که اقا از درس به جایی نرسی هیچ جای دیگه هیچ عنـی نمیشی 
بحث صحبت از علاقه لوسه ولی واقعیته .خود همین درس رو اگه با علاقه بری جلو اصلا چیزی نمیفهمی ولی اگه نه علاقه و استعدادت جای دیگه باشه پدرت در میاد و اون فرسایشی بودن مسیره خوشگل رخ میده

----------


## MMdibi

> سلام رفقا،
> سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
> توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
> و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
> تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
> حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
> عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
> گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
> الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
> ...


اولا نه به باره نه به داره !!!!!
بعدشم تا دوسال دیگه خدا بزرگه(اینا برای سال 99 ،دو تا وزیر اومدن حرف زدن و ... اخرشم هیچی)
به امتحان نهایی هم کار نگیر زیاد،مثل بقیه سال ها بی تاثیر میشه،اینا بگن تاثیر 60 درصد،مگه میتونن جلوی تقلب رو بگیرن؟ اگر بتونن بگیرن شاید شرایط سخت بشه و گرنه مثل بقیه سال ها میشه.
من چند تا درس بیست شدم نهایی،هیچ کدومش اتر نذاشت.حتی تو خود 98 که شیمی رو 35 زدم ،باز هم اثر نداشت... ولی ترمیم معدل هم هست که بزار همون سال 1401 بده

کلا هم یک چیزی : از الان داری برای دو سال دیگه جوش میزنی، مدرک پزشکی رو نگرفته سکته میکنی جوون مرگ میشی.

در کل عمومی هم حذف بشه کار راحت تره،یکسری فقط به خاطر قوی بودن حفظیاتشون و عربی و فارسی  شون میان دکتر میشن که اصلا ربطی نداره به رشته،عمومی حذف بشه اینها شرایطشون مثل بقیه میشه و مجبورن رو محاسبات و مفهومی جات وقت بزارن.

----------


## s_hosein_p

> کنکور قماره 
> فقط خودتت هم نیستی .یعنی باید صد تا دست دست به دست هم بدن که دستت به چیزی که میخوای بند شه 
> شرایط روح و روان و جسمت تو طول سال سر جلسه  قانون های این شکلی و کوفت و زهـرمار دیگه 
> دوستان هندونه ها رو دادن زیر دستت که اقا طول خدمت بخون ترمیم بده ال کن بل کن واقعیت اینکه اگه این جریان پیش بیاد که کنکور رو اون شکلی کنند
> نمیگم نمیشه ولی واقعا یه مسیر پرفرسایش رو خواهی داشت که باید یه انگیزه و دلیل درست و حسابی پشتش بخوابه که دووم بیاری 
> اول دو دوتا کن ببین که آدمشی یا نه .ببین میکشی یا نه 
> خودشم نه از سر کل و منم منم و اینا که تو اون سن و سال نیستی .بحث ضریب هوشی هم به هیچ عنوان نمیکنم بحث خستگی و فرسایشی بودن کاره
> بد دیدی اقا این کاره ای بشین ببین این زحمت رو بگذاری رو یه چیز دیگه چی میشه  بگذاری روی یه کار دیگه کدوم بازده بیشتری از نظر تایم(2 سال از اینجا تو بعد از ظهر های خدمتت تا 7 سال اونور دانشگاه تو مثلا پزشکی) و شرایط مالی واست میسازه 
> چون احساس میکنم با این برنامه ریزی طول و طویلی که واسه 03 کردی داری تک بعدی نگاه میکنی
> ...


نه داداش من نگاهم صرفا مالی نیست چون میدونم نریختن برام، بحث اثبات کردن خودم به خودمه وگرنه همیشه یه حس بد تو وجودم میمونه، نه خانواده کاری داره نه کسی خودمم و خودم، خداروشکر آبراهی دارم برا درآمد ولی خب واقعا جدیم برا کنکور دادن چون چیزی برا از دست دادن ندارم شد که شد نشد زندگی جریان داره...
فقط دعا میکنم طرح کنسل شه یا لاقل شرط معدل دانشگاه و تاثیر قطعی حذف شه

----------


## s_hosein_p

> اولا نه به باره نه به داره !!!!!
> بعدشم تا دوسال دیگه خدا بزرگه(اینا برای سال 99 ،دو تا وزیر اومدن حرف زدن و ... اخرشم هیچی)
> به امتحان نهایی هم کار نگیر زیاد،مثل بقیه سال ها بی تاثیر میشه،اینا بگن تاثیر 60 درصد،مگه میتونن جلوی تقلب رو بگیرن؟ اگر بتونن بگیرن شاید شرایط سخت بشه و گرنه مثل بقیه سال ها میشه.
> من چند تا درس بیست شدم نهایی،هیچ کدومش اتر نذاشت.حتی تو خود 98 که شیمی رو 35 زدم ،باز هم اثر نداشت... ولی ترمیم معدل هم هست که بزار همون سال 1401 بده
> 
> کلا هم یک چیزی : از الان داری برای دو سال دیگه جوش میزنی، مدرک پزشکی رو نگرفته سکته میکنی جوون مرگ میشی.
> 
> در کل عمومی هم حذف بشه کار راحت تره،یکسری فقط به خاطر قوی بودن حفظیاتشون و عربی و فارسی  شون میان دکتر میشن که اصلا ربطی نداره به رشته،عمومی حذف بشه اینها شرایطشون مثل بقیه میشه و مجبورن رو محاسبات و مفهومی جات وقت بزارن.


اخه من میدونم 2 سال خدمتم و درگیرشم بخوام نخوام، جوش خوردنم سر اینه که گذشته ای که رد شده اومده داره اذیت میکنه یعنی نمرات دیپلم نظام قدیم!!
وگرنه منم با تخصصی خوندن راحت ترم...
ولی امیدوارم تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل دانشگاه حذف بشه

----------


## .Delaram

مگه تغییرات 1402 قطعی شد؟

----------


## ali_12

دوستان 1402 برای کسانی که قبل از 84 دیپلم گرفتن چطور میشه؟؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> مگه تغییرات 1402 قطعی شد؟


بله رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کردن

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## .Delaram

> بله رئیس جمهور ابلاغ کردن


چه قشنگ چقدر بی دروپیکر شده اینجا  :Yahoo (4): 
برای بچه های جدید خوبه از همون سال اول تکلیف اونایی که رشته های تاپ میخوان معلومه ولی قدیمیا یاااونایی که دیر میفهمن چی میخوان کارشون خیلی سخت شد

----------


## s_hosein_p

> چه قشنگ چقدر بی دروپیکر شده اینجا 
> برای بچه های جدید خوبه از همون سال اول تکلیف اونایی که رشته های تاپ میخوان معلومه ولی قدیمیا یاااونایی که دیر میفهمن چی میخوان کارشون خیلی سخت شد


فقط امیدوارم یه حرکتی بشه و لغو بشه

----------


## reza333

اقایون و خانومای گرامی باید فقط متحد شد و اعتراض کرد. 
سال 95 میخواستن تاثیر معدل و قطعی کنن اینقدر اعتراض کردن بچه ها که تاثیر مثبت شد.
سال 96 یا 97 دوباره می خواستن تاثیر و بکنن سی درصد قطعی ، حتی سنجش اعلامیه اش رو هم توی سایتش زد ، تا  این حد ، باز این قدر بچه ها اعتراض کردن و خودم یادمه توی چند تا از شهرها بچه ها با هم چند نفری قرار گذاشتن رفتن دفتر نماینده ی مجلس شهرشون  حضوری با نماینده صحبت میکردن ، بچه ها عکس هم میگرفتن میفرستادن از مراجعه حضوری به دفتر نماینده ها و اونجا هم دوباره شورای سنجش شکست خورد و مصوبه اشو لغو کرد و دوباره تاثیر مثبت موند. 
باید فقط هم صدا و متحد اعتراض کرد و دست نکشید .

----------


## melodii

آنها دروغگو هستند 
و میدانند که دروغگو هستند 
و میدانند که میدانیم آنها دروغگو هستند 
و با این وجود 
با صدای بلند دروغ میگویند 
خطاب به همه ی کسانی که هر روز یه تصمیم جدید و مزخرف برای این کشور میگیرن و آینده مردم براشون مهم نیست

----------


## MYDR

> چه قشنگ چقدر بی دروپیکر شده اینجا 
> برای بچه های جدید خوبه از همون سال اول تکلیف اونایی که رشته های تاپ میخوان معلومه ولی قدیمیا یاااونایی که دیر میفهمن چی میخوان کارشون خیلی سخت شد


حتی برای نظام جدیدی ها و سال دهمی ها هم خوب نیست!

----------


## MYDR

> اقایون و خانومای گرامی باید فقط متحد شد و اعتراض کرد. 
> سال 95 میخواستن تاثیر معدل و قطعی کنن اینقدر اعتراض کردن بچه ها که تاثیر مثبت شد.
> سال 96 یا 97 دوباره می خواستن تاثیر و بکنن سی درصد قطعی ، حتی سنجش اعلامیه اش رو هم توی سایتش زد ، تا  این حد ، باز این قدر بچه ها اعتراض کردن و خودم یادمه توی چند تا از شهرها بچه ها با هم چند نفری قرار گذاشتن رفتن دفتر نماینده ی مجلس شهرشون  حضوری با نماینده صحبت میکردن ، بچه ها عکس هم میگرفتن میفرستادن از مراجعه حضوری به دفتر نماینده ها و اونجا هم دوباره شورای سنجش شکست خورد و مصوبه اشو لغو کرد و دوباره تاثیر مثبت موند. 
> باید فقط هم صدا و متحد اعتراض کرد و دست نکشید .


بله باید اعتراض کرد اون هم بی حد و مرز چون همه رو نابود میکنه این طرح !

----------


## .Delaram

> حتی برای نظام جدیدی ها و سال دهمی ها هم خوب نیست!


به شخصه اگه دهمی بودم اینو به کنکور ترجیح میدادم

ولی حرص نخورید احتمال لغوش هست

----------


## lix_Max

برادر من افرادیو دیدم که توی شرایط خیلی سخت تر به هدفشون رسیدن ، حالا هدفت چیه؟ پزشکی؟

----------


## Amir_H80

*سخت تر شدن امتحانات نهایی در صورت تصویب طرح رو در نظر نداشته باشید ! همین الان با این سطح امتحانات میانگین نمرات امتحان نهایی ۱۲ هستش! 
میتونید تحقیق کنید!
خیلی ها با بدبختی همین امتحان ها رو پاس میکنن اگه بخواد سخت بشه هفتاد درصد بچه ها می افتند.
دلیل دیگه اش هم اینه که خیلی ها مثلا ۱۴۰۰ دیپلم گرفتن امتحاناشون ساده بوده و اگه امتحانات نهایی ۱۴۰۲ بخواد سخت بشه واسه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ تفکیک این دو دسته سخت میشه.

یعنی حتی در صورت تصویب این طرح باز هم سطح سوالات نهایی تغییر نمیکنه . *

----------


## s_hosein_p

> برادر من افرادیو دیدم که توی شرایط خیلی سخت تر به هدفشون رسیدن ، حالا هدفت چیه؟ پزشکی؟


شرایط سخت تر در صورتی که نیان یهو بگن اگر رتبه 100 کنکور شدی مثلا چون نمره های عهد بوقت پایینه و فلان دانشگاه گفته زیر 19 نمیگیرم زحماتت هدر بره، من راحت طلب نیسم به هیچ وجه فقط میگم رقابت برابر باشه یاکه بگن نظام قدیما از همین امسال میتونن دیپلم جدید بگیرن نه سال 404!!
کلا عمر برا اینا هیچ محسوب میشه

----------


## MYDR

> به شخصه اگه دهمی بودم اینو به کنکور ترجیح میدادم
> 
> ولی حرص نخورید احتمال لغوش هست


نمی دونم چرا چنین نظری دارید شاید به این دلیل هست که شاید هنوز از ابعادش خبر ندارید ! و شاید فکر میکنید این امتحانات قرار مثل همین امتحانات فعلی کشکی مدرسه باشه !
  با این قانون شما در زمانی که هر امتحان رو که میدید بخشی از کنکور شما است و سوالات به سختی کنکور میشه و این که قبل از شما 70 هزار معدل 19 تا 20 به راحتی این 60 درصد رو گذاشتن توی جیبشون ! مدرسه شما اگر دبیرتون یکم لو لول باشه ! با مدراس برتر جاموندید ! و اگر کسی هم آشنا و پارتی داشته باشه همین الان هم خوش بحالش شده ! و تقلب و نبود سیستم نظارتی درست در استان ها به خصوص مناطق دور افتاده به شدت ضعیف هست ( کنکور هم همیشه مثل همین جور جاها تقلب میشه چه برسه به مدرسه ) و این که اگر نمره خوب نگیرید فقط یکبار حق تمرمیم معدل دارید اون هم روی معدل کل برگه ای شما اثر نمیزاره ! فقط روی سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور اثر میزاره ! و از اون سمت دانشگاه ها که شرط معدل میزارند باعث گرفتاری میشه ! ( چون معدل همونی هست که بری اولین بار درج شده توی برگه و سند براش صادر کردند ).
حجم درس مدرس ها و کلاس ها و هزینه ها در از سال دهم شروع میشه به صورت وحشت ناک که باید پایه هاتون رو قوی کنید و....

تازه فرضا طرف رفته ریاضی پشیمون شده میخواد بره انسانی نمی تونه و بالعکس ! یا مثلا طرف انسانی بوده میخواد بره تجربی نمی تونه و بالعکس ! این ها همش زور گفتن به بچه های مردم واختیار داری کردن برای اون ها است !

حرص که نمی خوریم ! خونمون خشک شده است از بس که همین حرص رو خوردیم !  تنها راه هم همین اعتراضات هست ....

----------


## lix_Max

> شرایط سخت تر در صورتی که نیان یهو بگن اگر رتبه 100 کنکور شدی مثلا چون نمره های عهد بوقت پایینه و فلان دانشگاه گفته زیر 19 نمیگیرم زحماتت هدر بره، من راحت طلب نیسم به هیچ وجه فقط میگم رقابت برابر باشه یاکه بگن نظام قدیما از همین امسال میتونن دیپلم جدید بگیرن نه سال 404!!
> کلا عمر برا اینا هیچ محسوب میشه


مطمن باش یه تبصره ای چیزی واسه نظام قدیم میزنن

----------


## s_hosein_p

> مطمن باش یه تبصره ای چیزی واسه نظام قدیم میزنن


زدن خیر سرشون گفتن از 404 بیان دیپلم نظام جدید بگیرن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

اینا اصلا هدفشون همینه که تعداد شرکت کننده ها رو به هر قیمتی که شده پایین بیارن. میخوان شرایط رو سخت و پیچیده بکنن تا خیلیا قید کنکور رو بزنن. 
ولی شما به هر حال درست رو بخون. اگر لازم بود برای ترمیم معدل یا دیپلم نظام جدید اقدام کن. چون خداروشکر شما به دور از احساسات، یه بازه زمانی منطقی رو در نظر گرفتی و فرصت کافی هم داری

----------


## telma_alen

> *تا 1403 کلی وقت داری بشین تشریحی عالی بخون برو دیپلم نظام جدید بگیر 
> بعدش هم کنکورت رو بده*


بنظرت اگه مثلا ۴۰۱ یا ۴۰۲ ازاد دندون و پ و دارو طرف بیاره بهترع
یا صبر کنه ۴۰۳ ب اونور ولی از الان محکم بره جلو با پیش فرض اینکه  قبول بشه  :Yahoo (23): 
یعنی اوضاع داغون تر میشه؟ یا شایدم بهتر

----------


## .Delaram

> نمی دونم چرا چنین نظری دارید شاید به این دلیل هست که شاید هنوز از ابعادش خبر ندارید ! و شاید فکر میکنید این امتحانات قرار مثل همین امتحانات فعلی کشکی مدرسه باشه !
>   با این قانون شما در زمانی که هر امتحان رو که میدید بخشی از کنکور شما است و سوالات به سختی کنکور میشه و این که قبل از شما 70 هزار معدل 19 تا 20 به راحتی این 60 درصد رو گذاشتن توی جیبشون ! مدرسه شما اگر دبیرتون یکم لو لول باشه ! با مدراس برتر جاموندید ! و اگر کسی هم آشنا و پارتی داشته باشه همین الان هم خوش بحالش شده ! و تقلب و نبود سیستم نظارتی درست در استان ها به خصوص مناطق دور افتاده به شدت ضعیف هست ( کنکور هم همیشه مثل همین جور جاها تقلب میشه چه برسه به مدرسه ) و این که اگر نمره خوب نگیرید فقط یکبار حق تمرمیم معدل دارید اون هم روی معدل کل برگه ای شما اثر نمیزاره ! فقط روی سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور اثر میزاره ! و از اون سمت دانشگاه ها که شرط معدل میزارند باعث گرفتاری میشه ! ( چون معدل همونی هست که بری اولین بار درج شده توی برگه و سند براش صادر کردند ).
> حجم درس مدرس ها و کلاس ها و هزینه ها در از سال دهم شروع میشه به صورت وحشت ناک که باید پایه هاتون رو قوی کنید و....
> 
> تازه فرضا طرف رفته ریاضی پشیمون شده میخواد بره انسانی نمی تونه و بالعکس ! یا مثلا طرف انسانی بوده میخواد بره تجربی نمی تونه و بالعکس ! این ها همش زور گفتن به بچه های مردم واختیار داری کردن برای اون ها است !
> 
> حرص که نمی خوریم ! خونمون خشک شده است از بس که همین حرص رو خوردیم !  تنها راه هم همین اعتراضات هست ....


من به تقلبش فکر نکرده بودم
آره ظلم که زیاد میشه همین کنکور امسالم فاجعه بود 
چی بگم والا کنکور و ورود به دانشگاه رشته های تاپ داره منحصر به یک سری افراد خاص و پولدار میشه
فقیر فقیرتر و ثروتمند ثروتمندتر میشه 
باید امیدوار بود عملی نشه هرچند باتوجه به اینکه موسسات پول بیشتر به جیب میزنن و تو جهت سیاست های دولته بعید میدونم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

برو سرکار پول در بیار

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرت اگه مثلا ۴۰۱ یا ۴۰۲ ازاد دندون و پ و دارو طرف بیاره بهترع
> یا صبر کنه ۴۰۳ ب اونور ولی از الان محکم بره جلو با پیش فرض اینکه  قبول بشه 
> یعنی اوضاع داغون تر میشه؟ یا شایدم بهتر


*هیچکس هیچی نمیدونه تو این خراب شده چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد 
ولی وقتی یکی میگه 1403 کنکور میخوام بدم اولا وقت داره که تشریحی هم کار کنه در کنار تست / البته تشریحی کار کردن و تستی کار کردن هیچ فرقی با هم ندارند / تست یک سوال تشریحی چهار گزینه ای زماندار هستش و اگه کسی برای کنکور بخونه قطعا تشریحی هم بلد هستش
ولی منظور از تشریحی خوانی اینه که به سوالای نهایی هم توجه داشته باشه

دوما اونقدر باید عالی باشه تا هر بلایی سرش آوردن و براش شرایط سخت شد بتونه جزو نفرات برتر بشه چه تو معدل چه تو کنکور 
کلا یک روحیه بالایی میخواد از الان برای 1403 خوندن که اکثریت این روحیه رو ندارن . همین اقا هم شاید اصلا تا کنکور 1402 هیچی نخونه و تازه از تابستون بعد کنکور1402 شروع کنه برای 1403
ولی اگه قراره به فرض تاثیر معدل بشه 60 درصد مستقیم / اگه قراره ترمیم معدل صورت بگیره / اگه قراره عمومی حذف بشه / اگه قراره کنکور 40 درصد اختصاصی بشه و اگه قراره من 1403 کنکور بدم قطعا خودم رو الان عین یک دانش آموز دهم که عالی درس میخونه اماده میکنم / یعنی دهم رو عالی میخونم + توی 1402 یازدهم رو میخونم + مرور دهم / 1403 هم  دوازدهم+ مرور دهم و یازدهم / این کاری هستش که اکثر رتبه های تک و دو رقمی میکنن تو تجربی معدلشون هم بالای 19 هستش
اونوقت هر کاری کنن تو سال دوازدهم من اماده ام براش / از الان باید خودت رو دهمی فرض کنی و تصور کنی تو سیستم اموزش و پرورشی نه کنکور 

ولی اینکه کدوم بهتره قطعا اگر کسی بتونه برای 1401 کنکور بده من میگم 1401 بهتره که کار رو تمومش کنه*

----------


## Amin ZD

ببین تو الان تو میتونی دوتا مایند ست داشته باشی
1-مایندست حل مسئله 2- مایندست قربانی

2 : به عالم و ادم و این مسئولین (ـ‍‍‍ـجای خالی رو خودتون پر کنینــ) فحش بدی
بگی ما نسل سوخته ایم قربانی شدیم و....و بشینی تو فضای مجازی اینجور بحثا رو ادامه بدی
به نظر این بحثا منطقی میاد اما تنها کاری که میکنه تلف کردن وقتته

1 :‌ بشینی بخونی و به این فکر کنی تو تنها نیستی
هزاران نفر مثل تو وجود دارن و قطعا راه حلی پیدا میشه و به راحتی تو ام ازش باخبر میشی
پس باید الان به خوندن ادامه بدی تا زمان مشخص شدن راه حل


نمیخوام با کسی بحث کنم . هرکی نظر مخالف من داره حق با اونه اصلا  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## s_hosein_p

> برو سرکار پول در بیار


ممنون از توصیه توام با تیکه ای که انجام دادین!!!
بله من سر کار میرم و پول هم در میارم ولی ربطی به اصل قضیه نداره
کما اینکه ماندن در این جهنم هم حتی با حقوق 10 میلیون نمیصرفه چون علاقه ندارم با دو سال کار و تباهی بزور یه پراید صفر بتونم بخرم!!!

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *هیچکس هیچی نمیدونه تو این خراب شده چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد 
> ولی وقتی یکی میگه 1403 کنکور میخوام بدم اولا وقت داره که تشریحی هم کار کنه در کنار تست / البته تشریحی کار کردن و تستی کار کردن هیچ فرقی با هم ندارند / تست یک سوال تشریحی چهار گزینه ای زماندار هستش و اگه کسی برای کنکور بخونه قطعا تشریحی هم بلد هستش
> ولی منظور از تشریحی خوانی اینه که به سوالای نهایی هم توجه داشته باشه
> 
> دوما اونقدر باید عالی باشه تا هر بلایی سرش آوردن و براش شرایط سخت شد بتونه جزو نفرات برتر بشه چه تو معدل چه تو کنکور 
> کلا یک روحیه بالایی میخواد از الان برای 1403 خوندن که اکثریت این روحیه رو ندارن . همین اقا هم شاید اصلا تا کنکور 1402 هیچی نخونه و تازه از تابستون بعد کنکور1402 شروع کنه برای 1403
> ولی اگه قراره به فرض تاثیر معدل بشه 60 درصد مستقیم / اگه قراره ترمیم معدل صورت بگیره / اگه قراره عمومی حذف بشه / اگه قراره کنکور 40 درصد اختصاصی بشه و اگه قراره من 1403 کنکور بدم قطعا خودم رو الان عین یک دانش آموز دهم که عالی درس میخونه اماده میکنم / یعنی دهم رو عالی میخونم + توی 1402 یازدهم رو میخونم + مرور دهم / 1403 هم  دوازدهم+ مرور دهم و یازدهم / این کاری هستش که اکثر رتبه های تک و دو رقمی میکنن تو تجربی معدلشون هم بالای 19 هستش
> اونوقت هر کاری کنن تو سال دوازدهم من اماده ام براش / از الان باید خودت رو دهمی فرض کنی و تصور کنی تو سیستم اموزش و پرورشی نه کنکور 
> 
> ولی اینکه کدوم بهتره قطعا اگر کسی بتونه برای 1401 کنکور بده من میگم 1401 بهتره که کار رو تمومش کنه*


من دنبال بهونه واسه نخوندن نیسم چون تصمیمم جدیه و همونطور که تا الان کارو جلو بردم بازم میبرم و توی ترمیم معدل سال بعد شرکت میکنم تا نمراتم و بالا ببرم...
امااااااا
اجازه دادن به دانشگاه‌ها برای گذاشتن حد نصاب، اینه که من چاره براش ندارم چون گفتن معدل کتبی دیپلم شرطه و من حتی با ترمیم معدل هم حریفش نیسم، امیدوارم لاقل این حدنصاب دانشگاه رو بردارن وگرنه من ترمیم 20 هم بشم رتبمم 1 بشه بگن معدل دیپلم بالای 18 مثلا رسما گیم اوور میشم

----------


## mohammad1397

> ممنون از توصیه توام با تیکه ای که انجام دادین!!!
> بله من سر کار میرم و پول هم در میارم ولی ربطی به اصل قضیه نداره
> کما اینکه ماندن در این جهنم هم حتی با حقوق 10 میلیون نمیصرفه چون علاقه ندارم با دو سال کار و تباهی بزور یه پراید صفر بتونم بخرم!!!


این مصوبه هنوز فقط رو کاغذه امروز هم خدایی گفته با قانون مجلس تناقض دارن و معلوم نیست اجرا بشه یا نه ...... شما مگه پرستاری نخوندی ؟ با همین رشته اگه تلاش کنی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد و زندگی متوسط به بالا تو اروپا داشت

----------


## saber95

> یازدهمی ها (کنکوریهای ۱۴۰۲) اصلا حواسشون نیست.
> اصل کار اون ها هستن.
> باید اونا امضا جمع کنند.


باید بگی اصلا توو باغ نیستن !!!
چون تجربه ای ندارن و بیشتر غلام حلقه به گوش مشاورایی هستن که صرفا منفعت خودشون رو دنبال میکنن .

----------


## s_hosein_p

> این مصوبه هنوز فقط رو کاغذه امروز هم خدایی گفته با قانون مجلس تناقض دارن و معلوم نیست اجرا بشه یا نه ...... شما مگه پرستاری نخوندی ؟ با همین رشته اگه تلاش کنی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد و زندگی متوسط به بالا تو اروپا داشت


مهاجرت اقدام بعدیم در صورت شکست در کنکوره

----------


## MYDR

> این مصوبه هنوز فقط رو کاغذه امروز هم خدایی گفته با قانون مجلس تناقض دارن و معلوم نیست اجرا بشه یا نه ...... شما مگه پرستاری نخوندی ؟ با همین رشته اگه تلاش کنی راحت میشه مهاجرت کرد و زندگی متوسط به بالا تو اروپا داشت


خدایی کجا حرفی زده که بشه مشروح اخبارش رو خوند یا گوش داد؟ لینک خبری چیزی داری؟

----------


## s_hosein_p

> باید بگی اصلا توو باغ نیستن !!!
> چون تجربه ای ندارن و بیشتر غلام حلقه به گوش مشاورایی هستن که صرفا منفعت خودشون رو دنبال میکنن .


آقا یه سوال فنی، الان که برا دانشگاها شرط معدل گذاشتن منظور نمرات بعد ترمیمه یا نه همون کتبی دیپلمه

----------


## MYDR

> آقا یه سوال فنی، الان که برا دانشگاها شرط معدل گذاشتن منظور نمرات بعد ترمیمه یا نه همون کتبی دیپلمه


ترمیم معدل فقط در سامانه اعلام نمرات به سازمان سنجش ثبت میشه و روی برگه سند دیپلم شما تغییری اعمال نمیشه !
 به همین دلیل دانشگاه ها میتونند معدل کل رو احراض کنند و یا بگن معدل کتبی نهایی، هنوز هم نوع معدلی که دانش آموزان باید احراز کنند رو مشخص نکردند و این موضوع که ترمیم معدل بشه آیا در شرط پذیر دانشجو توسط دانشگاه لحاظ میشه یا نه هم به صورت واضح و شفاف اعلام نکردند.ولی به خودی خودش باعث هرج و مرج و نا عدالتی میشه!

----------


## saber95

> خدایی کجا حرفی زده که بشه مشروح اخبارش رو خوند یا گوش داد؟ لینک خبری چیزی داری؟


https://www.isna.ir/news/14000507048...2-%D8%B1%D8%A7

----------


## _Joseph_

> مهاجرت اقدام بعدیم در صورت شکست در کنکوره


*اگر میتونی مهاجرت کنی به نظرم این ریسک کنکور تجربی رو نکن و مهاجرت کن اگه شرایطش رو داری*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> ترمیم معدل فقط در سامانه اعلام نمرات به سازمان سنجش ثبت میشه و روی برگه سند دیپلم شما تغییری اعمال نمیشه !
>  به همین دلیل دانشگاه ها میتونند معدل کل رو احراض کنند و یا بگن معدل کتبی نهایی، هنوز هم نوع معدلی که دانش آموزان باید احراز کنند رو مشخص نکردند و این موضوع که ترمیم معدل بشه آیا در شرط پذیر دانشجو توسط دانشگاه لحاظ میشه یا نه هم به صورت واضح و شفاف اعلام نکردند.ولی به خودی خودش باعث هرج و مرج و نا عدالتی میشه!


اینجوری که عملا هرکاری کنیم بی فایدس:/

----------


## MYDR

> https://www.isna.ir/news/14000507048...2-%D8%B1%D8%A7


ایشون توی این صحبت هاش فقط گفته سازمان سنجش اجرا کننده است و ربطی به من نداره که بالا دستی ها چی کار میکنند ! از لحاظ قانونی باید بالا دستی ها کاری کنند و من فقط گوش میکنم و اجرا میکنم! تا با این فرار رو به جلو خودش رو از حجمه های انتقادی و فشاری که ملت میارن راحت کنه و خودش رو خلاص کرد ! به من ربطی نداره !

----------


## pouria.sh

> مهاجرت اقدام بعدیم در صورت شکست در کنکوره


حسین جان مهاجرت همینطوری و کشکی نیست برادرمن
یه سرچ ساده تو نت بکنید خواهید دید که شرایط تا حدودی چیه
شما باید بین 5 تا 10 سال سابقه کار داشته باشید و تازه مدرک شما از دانشگاه آزاد هستش!
از بحث زبان(مخصوصا زبان تخصصی برای پرستاری و جدا از زبان عمومی) که بگذریم شما باید یک سرمایه اولیه داشته باشید برای رفتن به ایران و ساکن شدن در کشور مقصد(تروخدا نگید که میرم کلیسا یا حتی شده لب جوب هم میخوابم و از این حرفا)

ببین اغلب کسانی که میگن مهاجرت کن به مانند خود شما رویایی فکر میکنن
اگر دقت کنید اغلب افراد پشت کنکوری هستند که همچین حرف هایی رو میزنن
جوری میگن(میگید) مهاجرت قدم بعدیمه انگار که عزیزان به مقام دکترا در رشتشون رسیدن و پس از سال ها تجربه کاری و کسب ملیون ها تومن پول و سرمایه میخوان مهاجرت کنند و گویا اون کشور های مقصد هم همه از دم دارن له له میزنن که بله تروخدا بیاید که ما منتظریم!

به خیالات و اوهام بقیه توجه نکنید
شما شاید بهتره باشه برای مقاطع بالاتر در پرستاری اقدام بفرمایید
بجای تلف کردن عمرتون پشت کنکور سراسری وقت و انرژیتون رو برای همین پرستاری بذارید

----------


## roxsana

> چه قشنگ چقدر بی دروپیکر شده اینجا 
> برای بچه های جدید خوبه از همون سال اول تکلیف اونایی که رشته های تاپ میخوان معلومه ولی قدیمیا یاااونایی که دیر میفهمن چی میخوان کارشون خیلی سخت شد



الان چی شده  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## .Delaram

> الان چی شده


۶۰ درصد تاثیر معدل 
۴۰ درصد تاثیر کنکور
یه جورایی باید پول داشته باشی مدیر مدرستو بخری تا اجازه کنکور دادن واسه رشته های تاپو داشته باشی  :Yahoo (4): 

خیلی طرح بی درو پیکریه اگه مافیا بزارن لغو میشه

----------


## s_hosein_p

> حسین جان مهاجرت همینطوری و کشکی نیست برادرمن
> یه سرچ ساده تو نت بکنید خواهید دید که شرایط تا حدودی چیه
> شما باید بین 5 تا 10 سال سابقه کار داشته باشید و تازه مدرک شما از دانشگاه آزاد هستش!
> از بحث زبان(مخصوصا زبان تخصصی برای پرستاری و جدا از زبان عمومی) که بگذریم شما باید یک سرمایه اولیه داشته باشید برای رفتن به ایران و ساکن شدن در کشور مقصد(تروخدا نگید که میرم کلیسا یا حتی شده لب جوب هم میخوابم و از این حرفا)
> 
> ببین اغلب کسانی که میگن مهاجرت کن به مانند خود شما رویایی فکر میکنن
> اگر دقت کنید اغلب افراد پشت کنکوری هستند که همچین حرف هایی رو میزنن
> جوری میگن(میگید) مهاجرت قدم بعدیمه انگار که عزیزان به مقام دکترا در رشتشون رسیدن و پس از سال ها تجربه کاری و کسب ملیون ها تومن پول و سرمایه میخوان مهاجرت کنند و گویا اون کشور های مقصد هم همه از دم دارن له له میزنن که بله تروخدا بیاید که ما منتظریم!
> 
> ...


من ابدا به فکر مهاجرت نیستم، تمام تفکرم داخله اینکه گفتم مهاجرت چون اقوامی اونور هست و سر اون میگم وگرنه تصمیم جدی نیست...
راجب تلف شدن عمرم بگم که، فعلا تا 402 سربازی تلفم میکنه پس 5 6 ماه خوندن بعدش برای 403 تلف شدنی نیست، چیزیم برای از دست دادن ندارم شد شد نشدم که بله به فکر ارشد پرستاری هستم ولی اولویت دوم چون سابقه و کار توی پرستاری حرف اوله

----------


## Mina_medicine

*هعی منم به همه اینا فکر کردم
این طرح گند میزنع به کنکور وارد شدن نهایی و تاثیر قطعی واقعا فاجعه اس
اصنمننمیدونم میخان چیکار کنن چون شاید ۲۰ هزار نفر تو کشور معدلشون بیست باشه
بعدم بعضی معلما ارفاق زیاد میکنن بعضیانمیکنن اصن نمیشهملاک و معیار خوبی قرار داد امتحان نهاییو*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


من ابدا به فکر مهاجرت نیستم، تمام تفکرم داخله اینکه گفتم مهاجرت چون اقوامی اونور هست و سر اون میگم وگرنه تصمیم جدی نیست...
راجب تلف شدن عمرم بگم که، فعلا تا 402 سربازی تلفم میکنه پس 5 6 ماه خوندن بعدش برای 403 تلف شدنی نیست، چیزیم برای از دست دادن ندارم شد شد نشدم که بله به فکر ارشد پرستاری هستم ولی اولویت دوم چون سابقه و کار توی پرستاری حرف اوله


مگه فارغ التحصیل های علوم پزشکی، به جای سربازی نمیرن طرح؟
راستی طرح علوم پزشکی جزو اون دو سال سابقه ی مورد نیاز برای ارشد پرستاری هستش یا اون 2 سال سابقه رو بعد از طرح باید به دست بیاری؟*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


سلام رفقا،
سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
سلامت آزمون و عدالت کجاس؟؟
دیگه واقعا مغزم قفل شده و زجر میکشم

کاش لاقل این کنکور رو ازمون نمیگرفتن
کااااش..


واقعا درکت میکنم ، خیلی بده نتونی واسه آیندت برنامه داشته باشی. من البته از قوانین سربازی سردر نمیارم ولی نمیتونی مناطق محروم بری که ضریب بخوره طول مدت سربازیت کم بشه که به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ برسی؟ 
فارغ از همه ی اینا از الان غصه ی دو سال دیگه رو نخور. تجربه بهم ثابت کرده نباید واسه این جور چیزا که معلوم نیس چی میخواد بشه حرص خورد. تو راهتو برو خدا هم ایشالا کمکت میکنه. 
راستی یه چیزی یادم رفت بپرسم، اگه پرستاری خوندی چرا به جای سربازی نمیری طرح؟ اونجوری دستت بازه واسه درس خوندن در حین طرح و سابقه کارم واست حساب میشه.
امیدوارم موفق باشی*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *
> 
> مگه فارغ التحصیل های علوم پزشکی، به جای سربازی نمیرن طرح؟
> راستی طرح علوم پزشکی جزو اون دو سال سابقه ی مورد نیاز برای ارشد پرستاری هستش یا اون 2 سال سابقه رو بعد از طرح باید به دست بیاری؟*


بله طرح و سربازی یکیه برا آقایون، ارشد نیاز به نامه پایان طرح داره بله

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *
> واقعا درکت میکنم ، خیلی بده نتونی واسه آیندت برنامه داشته باشی. من البته از قوانین سربازی سردر نمیارم ولی نمیتونی مناطق محروم بری که ضریب بخوره طول مدت سربازیت کم بشه که به کنکور ۱۴۰۲ برسی؟ 
> فارغ از همه ی اینا از الان غصه ی دو سال دیگه رو نخور. تجربه بهم ثابت کرده نباید واسه این جور چیزا که معلوم نیس چی میخواد بشه حرص خورد. تو راهتو برو خدا هم ایشالا کمکت میکنه. 
> راستی یه چیزی یادم رفت بپرسم، اگه پرستاری خوندی چرا به جای سربازی نمیری طرح؟ اونجوری دستت بازه واسه درس خوندن در حین طرح و سابقه کارم واست حساب میشه.
> امیدوارم موفق باشی*


خب طرح جدا نمیشه رفت که با سربازیه برا پسرا، بعدم با اجراش 402 یا 403 فرق نداره همون 403 شرکت میکنم و دیگه با دهن سرویسی باید بخونم!!!

----------


## s_hosein_p

> *هعی منم به همه اینا فکر کردم
> این طرح گند میزنع به کنکور وارد شدن نهایی و تاثیر قطعی واقعا فاجعه اس
> اصنمننمیدونم میخان چیکار کنن چون شاید ۲۰ هزار نفر تو کشور معدلشون بیست باشه
> بعدم بعضی معلما ارفاق زیاد میکنن بعضیانمیکنن اصن نمیشهملاک و معیار خوبی قرار داد امتحان نهاییو*


واسه نمره میشه دیپلم مجدد گرفت یا حالا ترمیم ولی شرط معدل دیگه خیلی سمه!!!
نمرتم که 19 بشه کلا فرصت جبران نیست امیدوارم رئیسی یه کار مفید بکنه لغوش کنه یا بگه بعد 405 که ملت کاراشونو کنن

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

الان که دارم این پست رومیذارم شب عاشوراس ازخودامام حسین میخوام که کمک کنه که این طرح لغو بشه امیدوارم این کله پوک ها عقلشون بیاد سرجاش 
در هرحال من که دلم خیلی روشنه چون این طرح ایرادای بزرگی داره و فعلا یکسال فرصت هست وان شاالله لغوخواهدشد مث بقیه طرح های چرتشون  فعلا همش یکماهه تصویب شده اونم تودولت قبلی!!! ایشالا دولت جدید کلا اجراش نمیکنه  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## CrdTr-

پول تو کنکوره و کنکور دادن همیشه از جانب دست‌بالایی ها حمایت میشه پس انقدر نگران یه طرح نپخته و بی اساس نباشین و برای کنکور آماده شید. مطمئن باش تا اون موقع صد تا تبصره و راه میانبر ازش درمیاد که کسی از لحاظ معدل دیپلم قبلی و... به مشکل نخوره. حجم حاشیه ای که واسه این طرح آبکی درست شده رو واقعا درک نمیکنم.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط s_hosein_p


سلام رفقا،
سال 96 به درست یا غلط وارد مسیری شدم که دوسش نداشتم چون رتبم خوب نشد... مقصر هم خودم بودم نخوندم...
توی مسیر و رشته و دانشگاه زجر کشیدم با آدمایی آشنا شدم که هیچ ربطی به من و دنیای من نداشتن، ترم 6 یعنی پارسال تصمیم گرفتم سرنوشتمو از نو بنویسم و گفتم بعد سربازی کنکور میدم یعنی سال 403،همه چیز طبق روال بود کتاب گرفته بودم و عربی و ادبیات و میخوندم چون مشکل داشتم و جلو اومدم با ذوقی زیاد برای جبران گذشته...
و ناگهان شد تیر 1400 و این طرح لعنتی تغییر کنکور
تاثیر قطعی و شرط معدل به کنار...
حذف عمومی ها انگار با تیر زدن بهم، یعنی الکی خوندم؟؟
عمر آدما و ذهنشون برای جناب آقایون مهم نبود؟؟
گناهمون چی بود که نظام قدیم شدیم؟؟
الان من که نمراتم پایینه چه راه جبرانی دارم؟؟ ترمیم معدل؟؟ نه چون فرقی به حالم نداره اگر شرط معدل بزارن دانشگاه ها من اگر ترمیم معدلم 19 هم بشه باز از هزاران نفر عقبم..
سلامت آزمون و عدالت کجاس؟؟
دیگه واقعا مغزم قفل شده و زجر میکشم

کاش لاقل این کنکور رو ازمون نمیگرفتن
کااااش..



افسردگی قبل تنش؟ 

- یه مشکلی هست که فرد با اینکه مثلا ازدواج کرده ، دائم فکر میکنه که نکنه این چیت بزنه، بمیره ، ترکم کنه و....  و کم کم فرد پارانویید وار زندگیش جهنم میشه . 

صرفا یه مثال بود عرض کردم نه اینکه حکم بدم شما یا فلانی اینطور هستین.  ببینید بنده با اجازتون 2 سال کنکوری بودم و در استانه 21 سالگیم . عرصه کنکور همیشه تلاتم داره و این موج ها هیچوقت فشار و استرس درس نیست . بلکه عوامل تاثیر گذار کنکوره ! 
- نظام قدیم » 30 درصد شدن کارنامه 
98» سیل
99» کرونا و تعویق 
1400 » کرونا و تعلیق + بحث تغییر کنکور 
و1401 هم همچین چیزایی خواهد داشت . اما واقیعت 1 میلیون و نصف آدم هست . و همشونم معترض به این وضیعت ، حتی رتبه های برتر ! ولی یه عده حکم صف جلوی سپاه و سربازان  رو دارن . دائم کمپین میندازن و اعتراض رو بیان میکنن و  اخر سر از درس و کتاب که محوریت اصلیه دور میشن . اما همین رتبه های برتر که اسمشون رو میزنن همه جا ، بلا شک میتونم بگم صف اخر این سپاه هستن.
فعلا که چیزی نشده . و بدونین اگر تقی به توق بخوره . 
کم کم 700 هزار نفر بیکار هستن همه ساله که میشینن خبرگزاری فارس کمپین و سنستیو کردن معلما و مشاورا و نماینده ها و... 
پس چرا خودتو درگیر بحثی میکنی که میدونی اگر واردش بشی دپرسی! و اگر نشی لاقل نای و انگیزه درس خوندن رو داری!


محکم باش*

----------


## ARONDEMO

هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست دوست من نیازی نیست ناراحت باشی و اعصابت بهم بریزه از الان نگرانی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه و هیچیزی معلوم نیست...هیچکس حتی خود اونایی که اینو بقول خودشون همفکری کردن و ساماندهی کردن هم نمیدونن دقیقا چی به چیه!!!!....نه شرط معدل دانشگاه معلومه .... یکی میگه معدل کله...یکی میگی با تراز نهایی برمیدارن....یکی میگه با تراز کنکور برمیدارن.. و حتی بند بند این مصوبه اصن جزئیاتش معلوم نیست... وسنجش چیزی نگفته !!!پس نگرانی فایده ای نداره هرساله حواشی کنکور هست و این تو هستی که باید خودتو کنترل کنی....مصاحبه ی کبگانیانو خوندم که هی هی هر هفته میاد به ما جوونا استرس میده که قطعیه نمیدونم لازم الاجراست حالا هرچی ....گفته که مصوبات شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی تنها بعد از 6 ماه توسط اعضای شورا اصلاح یا تغییر میکنه...پس باز امیدی هست که میتونیم بعد از مشخص شدن وزیرای آ.پ و علوم و بهداشت اعراضمونو به گوششون برسونیم و مجلسم تحت فشار بزاریم که این مصوبه رو اصلاح کنن حداقل!! علی الخصوص بند قطعی معدل و شرط معدل دانشگاه رو که فرا افتضاحن یعنی !!! اینا تو 30 درصد موندن چطور میخوان 60 درصد !!! کنن فقط الله یعلم...انشالله حق پیروز میدان است

----------

